
Evicted tenant paying $2000 a month in rent finds home on AirBnB for $15000 - mmayberry
http://www.latimes.com/local/westside/la-me-1217-ellis-suit-20151217-story.html
======
aaronchall
"Just because I didn't own it didn't make it less so my home." Isn't that
actually wrong by definition? When you own something, it's yours. When you
don't, it's not.

